# Những điều mẹ cần biết về sữa Aptamil essensis số 1



## babyhouselove22145 (4/6/21)

*Những điều mẹ cần biết về sữa Aptamil essensis số 1*

Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm kiếm một dòng sữa organic, an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé, đặc biệt là các bé sơ sinh thì có thể tham khảo về sữa aptamil essensis số 1. Đây là dòng sữa được sản xuất theo một quy trình chuẩn organic với nhiều chất khoáng và dinh dưỡng hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên. Cùng tìm hiểu về loại thực phẩm hữu ích này để có quyết định phù hợp nhất cho con bạn nhé.

*1. Tìm hiểu về sữa Aptamil Anh số 1*

*



*


Sữa Aptamil luôn là sự lựa chọn ưu tiên hàng đầu của các mẹ bỉm cho bé yêu của mình. Đầy là dòng sữa được sản xuất bởi tập đoàn Nutricia hàng đầu Châu Âu. 


Với hơn 100 năm kinh nghiệm nghiên cứu về dinh dưỡng và 40 năm “ chắt lọc”, hiện nay thương hiệu đã cung cấp ra thị trường dòng sữa chất lượng hoàn toàn tự nhiên.


Bên cạnh đó, đây là một giải pháp tuyệt vời cho các bé bị dị ứng gluten hay có hệ tiêu hóa non yếu. Vì vậy mẹ có thể yên tâm sử dụng lâu dài để bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho con.


Tuy nhiên, nhà sản xuất lại tung ra thị trường 2 dòng sản phẩm là: sữa hữu cơ và dòng sữa thông thường. Mẹ có thể tham khảo chi tiết 2 dòng sản phẩm trong phần dưới đây và đưa ra lựa chọn tốt nhất cho con nhé.

*2. Nên lựa chọn Aptamil essensis số 1 hay dòng sữa thông thường?*

*



*


Sữa aptamil essensis số 1 là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp đứng top đầu. Các thành phần trong sữa hoàn toàn theo organic. Cụ thể:


Trong sữa có chứa thành phần đạm A2, đây được coi là loại đạm sạch có thể dung nạp cho mọi trẻ nhỏ, kể cả những bé bị dị ứng với gluten, thường xuyên chướng bụng, khó tiêu.


Sau bao năm nghiên cứu, các chuyên gia đã sáng chế ra một thành phần tương tự các chất chứa trong sữa mẹ. Dưỡng chất Nucleotides được tổng hợp giúp con tăng trưởng và tăng sức đề kháng cho các tết bào.


Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm chứa lợi khuẩn Bifidobacterium M16V hạn chế tình trạng dị ứng với trẻ nhỏ. Đặc biệt là ngăn chặn sự phát triển của bệnh chàm - một loại bệnh phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ.


Mặt khác đại dưỡng chất Human Milk Oligosaccharides ( HMO) nhiều thứ ba trong sữa mẹ cũng có mặt trong thành phần của dòng sữa này. Vì vậy mà các vi khuẩn có lợi thường xuyên được nuôi dưỡng, hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, cân bằng hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột.


Sữa aptamil essensis số 1 là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của vi khuẩn có lợi B.breve M-16V và đạm A2. Nhờ thế mà hệ tiêu hóa của các con được hỗ trợ tốt nhất so với các dòng thông thường.


Chính vì vậy, có rất nhiều mẹ bỉm khi sử dụng xong loại Aptamil số 1 vẫn tin tưởng sử dụng tiếp. Lúc này mẹ cần chọn Aptamil essensis số 2 cho bé trong giai đoạn bắt đầu ăn dặm từ : 6 - 12 tháng tuổi. 








Đối với các con từ 1 tuổi trở lên, mẹ có thể lựa chọn sang dòng aptamil essensis số 3 với thành phần chủ yếu là DHA và vitamin D giúp phát triển chiều cao. Đồng thời, các thành phần hỗ trợ kích thích não bộ phát triển, cho con thông minh và nhanh nhẹn.


Nhìn chung các thành phần mà thương hiệu sử dụng để sản xuất 2 dòng sữa Aptamil không quá khác biệt nhau. 


Tuy nhiên dòng essensis có phần vượt trội hơn về năng lượng và các thành phần chất khoáng. Đặc biệt, đây là dòng sữa hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Vì vậy, mẹ có thể cân nhắc và ưu tiên lựa chọn cho bé.


Có một vấn đề các mẹ cần nắm rõ là dòng sữa Aptamil được sản xuất phiên bản tại nhiều quốc gia. Mỗi nơi sẽ chú trọng liều lượng riêng và biến tấu thành phần khác nhau. Vì vậy nếu mẹ phân vân không biết nên dùng sữa của Anh hay Đức thì có thể tham khảo trong phần tiếp theo.

*3. Sữa Aptamil của Anh hay Đức tốt hơn?*

Nhìn chung cả 2 dòng sữa này đều được mọi người đánh giá cao cả về chất lượng lẫn mùi vị thơm ngon, uống nhạt như sữa mẹ. Tuy nhiên, vì sản xuất ở 2 quốc gia khác nhau nên tiêu chí dinh dưỡng cũng sẽ thay đổi một vài thành phần.







*3.1 Sữa Aptamil Anh*

Sữa Aptamil Anh có hàm lượng DHA gấp đôi giúp hỗ trợ cho não bộ phát triển, kích thích giác quan. Nhờ thế mà cón sẽ trở nên nhanh nhẹn và ham học hỏi. Bên cạnh đó, vitamin D trong sữa của Anh nhiều hơn nên kích thích hệ xương của con, giúp bé tăng chiều cao, răng mọc chắc.

*3.2 Sữa Aptamil Đức*

Còn sữa Aptamil của Đức thì không có thành phần DHA, nhưng lại bổ sung Omega 3 và 6. Đây là 2 loại axit cũng có vai trò trong hỗ trợ não bộ thông minh.


Do vậy, tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu và mong muốn sử dụng mà mẹ bỉm có thể đặt mua loại sữa mà bé yêu ưa thích. Mẹ chỉ cần chú trọng đến cơ sở bán hàng để đảm bảo mua được sản phẩm chính hãng.

*4. Địa chỉ bán sữa Aptamil nhập khẩu chính hãng uy tín*

*



*


Hầu hết trước đây khi mọi người chọn mua sữa cho con đều đặt hàng xách tay. Tuy nhiên, đường ngạch vận chuyển này sẽ có nhiều hạn chế nhất định. Bởi nếu có vấn đề xảy ra thì sẽ không có đơn vị chịu trách nhiệm để mẹ yên tâm dùng cho bé.


Do đó, cách tốt nhất là mẹ nên chọn mua tại các cơ sở nhập khẩu chính hãng trong nước. Mẹ bỉm có thể mua hàng tại: Ecolife, đây là địa chỉ uy tín với nhiều điểm mạnh sau đây:



Là cơ sở chuyên bán hàng nhập khẩu với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm.
Có hệ thống cửa hàng ở miền Nam và miền Bắc.
Nhân viên tư vấn có tâm.
Sản phẩm có nguồn gốc, xuất xứ rõ ràng.
Được đổi trả và hoàn tiền trong vòng 15 ngày.
Miễn phí vận chuyển trên toàn quốc.


----------

